# Fox farm questions



## berserker (Dec 28, 2006)

During flowering i was gonna use Fox Farm BIG BLOOM.Its contents is  ( .01-.3-.7) I have read over and over to use a good 20-20-20 nute for flowering .So is just that Fox Farm enough for flowering or do i need to add anything else also? Also is there anything by Fox Farm to use during veg. to help if i got plane potting soil with no nutes.I know MJ uses up whats in that soil with in acouple of weeks, so whats the best to use for veg?I am running everything in soil.only use a 400 hps veg. to flower. good circulation.useing RO water.Happy New years everyone!!!!:yay: :banana: :dancing:


----------



## KADE (Dec 28, 2006)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> During flowering i was gonna use Fox Farm BIG BLOOM.Its contents is ( .01-.3-.7) I have read over and over to use a good 20-20-20 nute for flowering.


 
No, you haven't.

20-20-20 is for vegging. 15-20-15 for flowering. 0-50-30 for serious flower enhancers. (all npk #s can be used as long as ratios are the same.)


----------



## berserker (Dec 28, 2006)

ok,but i still need to know about the FOX farm?


----------



## shadoed (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey berserker71,

I'm going pretty much 100% FoxFarms on my grows, starting with their Ocean Forest soil with added peat moss and perlite. I had been using plain-jane potting soil but have noticed a great increase in growth using the OF. It contains worm castings and bat guano etc and really seems to give MJ some good conditions to grow in. Highly recommended. I also use their Grow Big for vegging (6-4-4) starting at about the second week of veg.

As for flowering I use a combination of Big Bloom (.01-0.3-0.7) and Tiger Bloom (2-8-4) from the beginning of 12/12. Then during the later stages of flowering I add FF Cha-Ching (9-50-10) which really seems to push the trichs out.

Here's a feeding chart I scanned that's been more than helpful. I always use these amounts for feeding. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## Hick (Dec 29, 2006)

..and I believe the label states that "Big Bloom" should be used in conjunction with the "Tiger Bloom". "BB" is not sufficient, by itself, for flowering.


----------



## berserker (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks you too,i will ording FF today,i am just gonna wait until i get the FF to flower my babies.Again thanks and thank you for the feeding chart that will come in handy.Hope everyone has a safe and fun NEW YEARS!!:headbang:


----------

